# Historic woods from Ybor City



## FLQuacker (Feb 14, 2019)

A friend has been involved with a restoration of an old cigar factory. He's asked me to make something for an owner. He knows my wheelhouse is turkey calls :)

Old growth pine and mahogany, most likely Cuban. Guessing that's circle mill blade markings on the mahogany.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 14, 2019)

When are you planning to cut these? This way I know when can come over to put my palms out to get the drop offs and get that embedded stench from the old cigar factory- don’t smoke cigars, but I love the fragrant that comes of them and on humidors.

There was a big cigar factory (used to be a cotton mill first) here in downtown Charleston that is a historic landmark that was built circa 1880’s (I would imagine only exterior landmarked)- really huge brick building with flat metal roof that was rezoned and renovated into an event space. I went to an auction and this place was fantastic- tall ceilings, open floor plan, airy, old heartwood pine floors, round heartwood pine columns, beams and underside wood decking/paneling were painted white and would imagine they are also old heartwood pine). I always wondered who ended up with the salvaged woods or where they went to.

Photo’s are not mine......probably was too wasted during the auction event, otherwise I would have taken some interior photo’s.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 14, 2019)

Yep..same type design.

People would call me crazy, but your right...you can actually smell the musk in the wood. Hell everybody smoked em while rolln em.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 14, 2019)

Really cool!!


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 14, 2019)

Musk is the word- thanks Wayne. Could you imagine making a Les Paul* type of guitar with that mahogany? The salvage and reclaimed pine has gotten really big as far as material used for “T” and “S” style guitars. A friend of mine ended up with some old pine from beams that came from Tribeca lofts that was used on factories. A fairly well known builder in NYC on Carmine Street uses salvaged and reclaimed pine from 100 plus year old interior sites. Heard of Rick Kelly of Kelly Guitars? He uses bodies and yes, necks out of pine! These tend to be denser due to it being seasoned and all the sap being removed over time. Cindy does the art work on the wood.

Photo’s are not mine, but you guys I think would appreciate the collaboration and work of the luthier as well as the artist. The scenes depict the lower east village scen in NYC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 14, 2019)

Way cool!

I have a buddy that got permitted by the Fed's (Nat'l Forest area) to cut down and remove a standing old growth dead pine.

It was aged by the tree arborists at 400+ yrs old. Supposedly, the oldest dated in the Southeast. Areas of the growth rings are less than a mm in separation. It was slabbed.

I guess he's gonna let the borer bees and beetles eat it all up before he gives me any


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 17, 2019)

I believe @FranklinWorkshops had some old growth yellow pine? when I stopped by back in May. I couldn't believe how tight the rings were, and how heavy the piece was. It's too bad we don't have that kind of stuff here.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 17, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I believe @FranklinWorkshops had some old growth yellow pine? when I stopped by back in May. I couldn't believe how tight the rings were, and how heavy the piece was. It's too bad we don't have that kind of stuff here.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


Yes, I do. Got it from a guy in VA who has a wood salvage business. Still have three 8 ft long beams from an old grist mill. Below shows some items I made from it and a few shots of the raw beam sections I recently cut. Several members here have bought pieces from me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 17, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Yes, I do. Got it from a guy in VA who has a wood salvage business. Still have three 8 ft long beams from an old grist mill. Below shows some items I made from it and a few shots of the raw beam sections I recently cut. Several members here have bought pieces from me.
> 
> View attachment 160940
> 
> ...


Larry, that last picture, if you want and you'll let me, I'll take a square and whatever thickness it is. Let me know what you want if you're still selling and give me payment info. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 17, 2019)

Jerry, what size square are you needing? The beam is approx 3" thick. I'm happy to sell any of it. Price is $14 per board ft. As heavy as this stuff is, you'll be very happy to use a flat rate box.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 17, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Jerry, what size square are you needing? The beam is approx 3" thick. I'm happy to sell any of it. Price is $14 per board ft. As heavy as this stuff is, you'll be very happy to use a flat rate box.


I remember seeing them, but don't remember how wide they are. If it's just under 12" wide, then cut 12" long and put it in the box, and ship it. I want a piece from that bottom one because the rings are centered. Let me know with your paypal. ......... Jerry


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 17, 2019)

That bottom piece was sold but the rest of that beam is still here. It will have the same centered pith. There are notches cut in the beam on one side and a few nail holes so I don't think I can get a full 12" by 12" clear section that will go into the LFRB but I will try. I'll post photos here as soon as I can dig it out for you to see what is possible. No problems if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 17, 2019)

**MODS PLEASE CHANGE THREAD TITLE TO @FranklinWorkshops STRIKES AGAIN**

@Tony 
@ripjack13

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 17, 2019)

No need, I'll start a new thread for the pine as soon as I dig it out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 22, 2019)

Here is an addendum to post #5- @FLQuacker, @Blueglass and to those of you guys appreciate old school ways of building whether they are guitars, furniture or any other crafts, what this guy does is a “dying art”! Sure I am a fan of CNC technology and forward progress, but there is something to be said, to be admired and to be respected about building something by “feel, with your hands, your sweat and your soul” the old fashion way. When I was young in high school (even if college and when I graduated), I would past this area in NYC which is Greenwhich Village (look up Bob Dylan, Jimi Hendrix, Les Paul, etc.) stop at his shop which is an urban part of Manhattan in awe because here you have a guitar shop with finish builds up front and at the back is where the magic happens full of wood slabs, machinery, etc.! 

Where does that happen in NYC or anywhere for that matter in a metropolitan city? The wood material that he uses really do come and from salvaged from old buildings- like the white pine. Not just any buildings, but historic buildings that was/is part of old New York City. What better way to capture that, but to put it in guitar builds for people to play and record with. His guitars has a feel and look that is not “refined” which folks who gigs with vintage instruments tend to favor because they feel worn like an old shoe or an old baseball glove not needing a “break-in” period. Definitely if you like new and very polished guitars these are not for sure. Here is the sad part- the rent in premium spaces in NYC is super expensive. How about $ 1K- 2K per square foot for a new lease. Some of those folks who has retail stores actually are able to do it because there lease is older and does not have the inflatable rent hike. With that said, you would imagine that this luthier would charge a hefty build fee due to his location- he doesn’t and he keeps the cost accessible and manageable. 

I have no association with the builder or trying to promote his work, but just clear admiration of “old school” way of building and to show my admiration as well as respect to a dying and lost art.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 22, 2019)

I'll definitely check that out when we escape from the dial up speed location.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 12, 2022)

@FLQuacker
Wayne. Did you ever make the turkey call from this? If so, where's the pics? And any pen blank size cutoffs laying around?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Mar 13, 2022)

Ybor City! Home of Tampa Bay Brewing Co and some damned fine hand rolled cigars... It's been too long.
That's some pretty wood. What are you planning to make from it?
I once had a large pine timber from an 1800's mill here in North Jersey many years ago. Never did get to work with it, some POS stole it.


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 26, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @FLQuacker
> Wayne. Did you ever make the turkey call from this? If so, where's the pics? And any pen blank size cutoffs laying around?


I did..not impressed, but it was never meant to hunt. No pics...no scraps left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

